# Warum ich kein Motorrad fahre? 1pic



## DER SCHWERE (8 Dez. 2011)

*Darum





*​


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2011)

lol


----------



## Stefan102 (8 Dez. 2011)

Das muss dem Typ doch operativ entfernt werden, oder?


----------



## Padderson (8 Dez. 2011)

hm - Kurvenlage wird schon problematisch


----------



## tommie3 (9 Dez. 2011)

Wie klein so eine Harley sein kann


----------

